# How big do they get?



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Someone on here posted a link to a chihuahua/pug mix for sale in my area. She is ADORABLE and i really want to buy her. But before I do, I was wondering how big they get? I really want a small dog..about 3-5lbs.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog. :dontknow:

I've seen two chi/pug dogs locally, and both were quite small chihuahua body styles with a head mixed between the look of a pug and chi. They were both probably 4-5lbs. But I would assume, some would take on more of the pug body and be stocker too :dontknow:


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's a picture of her..maybe that will help..she is 10 weeks old..


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

ninetyonex14 said:


> Here's a picture of her..maybe that will help..she is 10 weeks old..


yeah, I posted her in the other thread you saw . Have you asked the breeder what size she's expected to get?


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Nope, i'm going to talk to her after Thanksgiving. Just thought I would get a range of how big they are. And thank you for the ad, lol.  She's so adorable.


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

Awwwwww...adorable
I would love her to be Scotland!!!

I think she is so cute...and would fit in great with my pug-a-lugs here :lol: 

My bitch Bb who is two half years & a fawn (very very light) Pug...is stocky but that is because she is tiny in height 9 inch & 10 inch long  
she has a little bro who is Black and petite also....

It really depends on the Pug I have seen smaller than Bb too :shock: 

Get her :!: 
Love her & enjoy :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

So cute 

An average chihuahua i believe, grows to be about 4-5lbs fully grown..
so if its mixed with pug, maybe that little bit more, because pugs are quite tubby when adults  

Keep us posted on whether you get her


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

it is always hard to tell from a picture,but maybe 8-15 lbs is a pug, and 5-6 is a chi, so maybe around 7? But i'm not to smart, so don't bet on that!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww she reminds me of my Carl, who is a Chi/Pom X. He's (almost) 3 months old, and SIX pounds though...hehe. The kid's enormous.
Here's Carl:

















I think a Pug/Chi would be very cute!! I saw a "Puggle" at PetSmart the other day and it was so frickin adorable...
At times I think Carl resembles a Puggle a little, with his coloring and everything.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Carl does look alot like her! when I saw the 1st pix you posted of Carl, sleeping, I thought someone must have gotten another pix of the chi pug girl! lol


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

im not sure that im gonna get her. i talked to the breeder and she said she'll get to be about 10-15lbs. She also showed me some more pics of her andno doubt, shes gorgeous. But i think I'd rather have a chihuahua because they are small. It's gonna be a hard decision though because shes so cute.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww but she's so cute!! I do understand your decision though- you'd rather have a teeny pup. But even a chihuahua could be around 8 lbs. And the smaller they are, the more fragile, and the more health problems they have.


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's the other pics of her.






























She's so adorable..I think I'll be making a big mistake if I don't buy her.. :? What do you guys think?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG!!! She is adorable :lol: I have a purebred Chi that is 13 lbs. :shock: There are no guarantees on size. 

I think you should get her!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cookie~Lola* said:


> OMG!!! She is adorable :lol: I have a purebred Chi that is 13 lbs. :shock: There are no guarantees on size.
> 
> I think you should get her!!!


Exactly. Chi's come in all sizes.
What if you bought a Chi that was just supposed to be around 4 lbs full grown and it ended up 9 lbs? Would that matter?!

I think if you really like her and really want her you should get her. You can always get a Chi in the long run but once someone adopts this little girl, she's gone.


----------



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

this is the only thing i've thought about all day. and i've decided not to get her. :shock: I have been wanting a chihuahua for years and I can only have one dog right now so I'm going to find me a nice short haired baby.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She's very pretty... but I think it may be good that you are waiting. I almost adopted a Japanese Chin on impulse because she was adorable, and I wanted a friend for Madison. I'm glad I waited to get my chi, Rylie... she is a small, short haired chi who was the exact color I wanted.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That was a tough choice to make ninetyonex14 but you made a decision and that's great that you gave it a lot of thought.
I'm sure there's the perfect chi out there for you! Keep looking!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes dont rush into things- its good you thought this through and make sure your baby is exactly what you want. If she/he is meant to be then you wont find yourself constantly questioning your decision. :wave: she was a doll though.


----------



## Arah (Nov 15, 2005)

Too cute!!!! How can you say no to a face like that?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I just showed my husband the picture and he is in love...LOL

He thinks she looks like a tiny baby lab...

It's good though that you didn't buy on impulse...I almost bought a Rat Terrier on impulse but last minute decided to wait because I wanted a Chihuahua really badly...and I'm glad I did because wow do they shed...LOL..and they are wayyyyy to hyper for me...

:wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Arah said:


> Too cute!!!! How can you say no to a face like that?


All puppies are cute, though

I went to Petsmart and passed through the adoption center. They had 8 week old pitbull puppies, and I had to stop and look. Pitbulls are the cutest puppies, and I could have taken both of them home right then and there. I couldn't imagine myself with pitbulls, though! All puppies are cute; whether it's a great dane or a "chug"...ha. 

She is a very cute puppy, I must say. But if you're not feeling it, you do not want to regret your decision at all. You'll find the perfect puppy that will grow into the perfect adult dog.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree that it was good for you to give it alot of thought. I know how it is when you see a little puppy and that lil face, they just steal your heart!
But it's better to buy a puppy when you are %100 sure! I wish you luck in finding your perfect lil baby :wave:


----------

